# Where is the central locking module?



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone have any experience of replacing these and how to get to it.....and the Central locking/ alarm antenna.

Have others found these to problematic or faulty?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Also looking for coding info for the Central locking ECU if anyone can point me in that direction?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Should this be in the MkII forum?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

its in the boot behind the o/s boot trim, have not had any experience in replacing one to offer any help on replacing it.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Wak said:


> its in the boot behind the o/s boot trim, have not had any experience in replacing one to offer any help on replacing one though.


Hi Wak;

Will they be the same in both coupe & roadster?

My drivers window does not drop after the car is unlocked but if you turn the ignition key it will, or if you re-lock and then un-lock with the door ajar it will drop as it should.

At the end fo a journey, turning off the ignition and opening the door - the window will drop as normal.

Adam & Steve and I took the car apart last week and checked it all with VAGCOM and tested the microswitches for the soft top in the windscreen surround and also replaced the door lock itself and it made no difference.

Adam concluded that it must be the C/L and windows control unit - he thought it was behind the a/c panel - is that right?

Is there anything else we can check that it could be in your experience?

Cheers,
Kev

PS
I think the OP has a MkII TT so could be different to your reply, not sure??


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Wak said:


> its in the boot behind the o/s boot trim, have not had any experience in replacing one to offer any help on replacing one though.


Cheers Wak, your a legend!

Oh... and it is for a friends Mk1, not a MK2


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

piloTT said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > its in the boot behind the o/s boot trim, have not had any experience in replacing one to offer any help on replacing one though.
> ...


well then thats wrong then!!!! :lol: :lol: I thought you wanted mk2!

its in the n/s panel join between the boot panel and speaker panel...... behind where the CD changer lives....

you can just see the yellow/purple connectors on the wall next to the rear seat in this pic.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

KentishTT said:


> Hi Wak;
> 
> Will they be the same in both coupe & roadster?


no, the roadster is on the O/S but its in the panel behind the seat, you have to get the trim out to get to it.

not sure what else to check if you have tried the locks and reviewed the microswitch operation.

my favourite for IT problems is a reboot , specially as the CL controller is permanently powered..... you could try a battery disconnect for 10 minutes and reconnect and see if it starts behaving before you get into major surgery!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Wak said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Wak;
> ...


Good idea, I have not tried that yet.

Many thanks!


----------



## clarebesty1969 (9 mo ago)

Just purchased an Audi TT Roadster 2007 - Have only just found out am Unable to unlock Passenger side from outside when Unlocking with Fob n Key ... Any Advice??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

clarebesty1969 said:


> Just purchased an Audi TT Roadster 2007 - Have only just found out am Unable to unlock Passenger side from outside when Unlocking with Fob n Key ... Any Advice??


Hi, Press fob unlock button twice to open passenger door.
Hoggy


----------

